# Girl with more than 8000 trips in activation class



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than 8000 trips in last 4 years and got deactivated.
Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

alln said:


> Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than 8000 trips in last 4 years and got deactivated.
> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


We're you able to stay awake during your class or did you, nod off ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hell after that many, 8000/4yrs., she should be Grandfathered in. Or see a shrink.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> We're you able to stay awake during your class or did you, nod off ?


I tried my best to listen to the stuff, which I was already doing before deactivatation


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

alln said:


> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


I kind of figured this. Gotta kiss pax ass.
Can you say you learned anything new in the class? how much was the class? and how long is it? (hours or days?)


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I kind of figured this. Gotta kiss pax ass.
> Can you say you learned anything new in the class? how much was the class? and how long is it? (hours or days?)


$55 cost, 2 and half hours lecture about, how to kiss pax ass best way, which I already know, and informations about Uber that its 70 billion dollars company and you have to do, whatever they tell you to do,
And other thing a note at screen that Uber may not activate account even after the class, if they don't want to,

So guys please bend over professionally, if you want to stay activated at Uber Plateform


----------



## frickinnuts (Oct 7, 2015)

Naw they turn me off I'm doing lyft till they turn me off then I'm on to something else....screw them


----------



## frickinnuts (Oct 7, 2015)

They should make it Good - Bad because anything less then 5 is bad anyway.


----------



## Exclusif (Sep 28, 2015)

alln said:


> Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than 8000 trips in last 4 years and got deactivated.
> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


After 8000 trips if her rating still dropped below required then she must be doing something wrong....


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

f*** uber pax anyway you can


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Now got this email









REACTIVATION
*You Can Resume Driving with Uber*
Hi ,

We just received confirmation from your instructor that you completed a ratings class. That's awesome!

Your account is officially reactivated: you can resume driving with Uber. *Your next 50 rated trips we be a trial period.* We will review your account to ensure you average at least a 4.6. If you can keep your rating above a 4.6 over your next 50 rated trips, you will pass this trial period. If not, we will be forced to deactivate your account without reconsideration.

Please feel free to reach out with any questions you have about your account or rating.

Best,
Uber Operations
Uber Technologies Inc. | Unsubscribe | View Online
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA, 94103, United States


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Better bring extra lube along with gum and bottled water.....


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

frickinnuts said:


> Naw they turn me off I'm doing lyft till they turn me off then I'm on to something else....screw them


Lyft unfortunately has less clientele


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

alln said:


> Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than 8000 trips in last 4 years and got deactivated.
> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


What is this class that you speak of alln? Where/Who is it offered by? Is it something uber-approved? Didn't realize such a thing actually existed.

I don't need it, just curious.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> What is this class that you speak of alln? Where/Who is it offered by? Is it something uber-approved? Didn't realize such a thing actually existed.
> 
> I don't need it, just curious.


You take this class for reactivation at local Uber office


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

alln said:


> Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than 8000 trips in last 4 years and got deactivated.
> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


why get reactivated.Why not just hire a good lawyer


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> why get reactivated.Why not just hire a good lawyer


That Afro American girl look so simple and humble, I doubt she wanted to go through any litigation, even instructor was surprised to see her their


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

alln said:


> as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so





alln said:


> So guys please bend over professionally, if you want to stay activated at Uber Plateform


/\^^^^^^^^K-Y. Vaseline, Neosporin or similar is not allowed. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



nutzareus said:


> Better bring extra lube along





KMANDERSON said:


> why get reactivated.Why not just hire a good lawyer


The class costs fifty-five dollars. You can not buy even fifteen minutes of even a rinky-dink lawyer's time for fifty five dollars.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

alln said:


> Lyft unfortunately has less clientele


A lot less clientele in San Diego. I get so many Uber requests, I don't have time to Lyft.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

alln said:


> $55 cost, 2 and half hours lecture about, how to kiss pax ass best way, which I already know, and informations about Uber that its 70 billion dollars company and you have to do, whatever they tell you to do,
> And other thing a note at screen that Uber may not activate account even after the class, if they don't want to,
> 
> So guys please bend over professionally, if you want to stay activated at Uber Plateform


There is a definite CONFLICT OF INTEREST if the same company that 'deactivates' the Driver, then turns around and charges them $55 to get a _second chance.
_
As for the "afro-american girl" with 8k trips. Pure and simple, she is a victim of statistical dynamics. Her skin color gets her low ratings from the random racist here and there, just enough to make 8k trips a negative, rather than the positive it would be in any other profession. : /


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> There is a definite CONFLICT OF INTEREST if the same company that 'deactivates' the Driver, then turns around and charges them $55 to get a _second chance.
> _
> As for the "afro-american girl" with 8k trips. Pure and simple, she is a victim of statistical dynamics. Her skin color gets her low ratings from the random racist here and there, just enough to make 8k trips a negative, rather than the positive it would be in any other profession. : /


Such is life. I've noticed I often get ratings dings from Persians since I look jewish. Ironically, the white trash element in my area tend think i'm A-rab. I'm just a white dude with a beard, ffs.

It would be nice if we lived in a world where I'm just a human (with a beard).


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

alln said:


> Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than *8000 trips in last 4 years* and got deactivated.
> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


Forget deactivation. That highlighted part is what scares me. This "gig economy" thing can easily become a crutch. The flexibility is addictive. You get into it as a way to pay your bills between jobs or because you're tired of turning in fruitless job applications, and, next thing you know, it's been four years and you're 8K trips in?

You know how every hero story has the protagonist failing at something, struggling? And then she somehow summons all her strength and overcomes, etc, etc...The failure becomes the wake up call, the antecedent to some sort of an epiphany that drives her rise. TELL THAT GIRL THAT THIS DEACTIVATION IS HER WAKE UP CALL!

Note to self: time to turn in grad school applications and apply to 200 jobs, including to the liquor store a block away. My bachelor's degree can go suck its own d*ck for the time being; I'm cleaning bathrooms.

(And oh, I got my "Summary" e-mail and my ratings for the week were below average at 4.75. Meanwhile, I had 32 5-stars out of 36 rated trips over the past two weeks. Assuming the four people gave me 1 stars each, that's still 91%. Only in Uber land is that not great. (I know the 4.75 was only for last week). Anyway, I think their misguided policy of squeezing drivers so much is probably borrowed from companies like Amazon that pressure their employees to a point of making many cry. The thing is: Amazon is Amazon (pays its employees in many ways + is a good name on your resume); Uber is asking for too much in return for close to nothing.)


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Forget deactivation. That highlighted part is what scares me. This "gig economy" thing can easily become a crutch. The flexibility is addictive. You get into it as a way to pay your bills between jobs or because you're tired of turning in fruitless job applications, and, next thing you know, it's been four years and you're 8K trips in?
> 
> You know how every hero story has the protagonist failing at something, struggling? And then she somehow summons all her strength and overcomes, etc, etc...The failure becomes the wake up call, the antecedent to some sort of an epiphany that drives her rise. TELL THAT GIRL THAT THIS DEACTIVATION IS HER WAKE UP CALL!
> 
> ...


All people in Uber probably working due to some kind a desperation probably, well nobody knows story of the drivers


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber seems to have the whole bean counter thing down pat. 
Recruit, recruit, recruit. Then get drivers to recruit others. Than rate drivers with a faux rating system. Then deactivate some drivers and charge them $55 to drive again knowing the turnover is big with drivers. Keep the funnel of drivers filled and charge the desperate ones $55 to keep going.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Surprised she didn't come in with a gun and start shooting.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> As for the "afro-american girl" with 8k trips. Pure and simple, she is a victim of statistical dynamics. Her skin color gets her low ratings from the random racist here and there, just enough to make 8k trips a negative, rather than the positive it would be in any other profession. : /


I'm just the other way around. Although I haven't even come close to 8K rides, I am a "white-american girl" who totes around a culturally diverse population and have noticed my ratings have gone down after completing some rides. Racism goes both ways!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

I doubt racism is cause for deactivatation of 8000 trips girl, she drives in Baltimore, which is prodominantly black neighborhood


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Surprised she didn't come in with a gun and start shooting.


Lol that's a real American way


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

alln said:


> Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than 8000 trips in last 4 years and got deactivated.
> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


Welcome to the drivers world were we all have to take it up the ###


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

alln said:


> Now got this email
> 
> Your account is officially reactivated: you can resume driving with Uber. *Your next 50 rated trips we be a trial period.* We will review your account to ensure you average at least a 4.6. If you can keep your rating above a 4.6 over your next 50 rated trips, you will pass this trial period. If not, we will be forced to deactivate your account without reconsideration.


wow, and you still on probation right after the trial. They should at least give you 100 trips since you paid



UberLaLa said:


> As for the "afro-american girl" with 8k trips. Pure and simple, she is a victim of statistical dynamics. Her skin color gets her low ratings from the random racist here and there, just enough to make 8k trips a negative, rather than the positive it would be in any other profession. : /


not sure if plays that much of a role since its bmore i hear, but im sure in some places folks get low ratings just because of their skin color



itsablackmarket said:


> Surprised she didn't come in with a gun and start shooting.














alln said:


> I doubt racism is cause for deactivatation of 8000 trips girl, she drives in Baltimore, which is prodominantly black neighborhood


maybe she looks like whoopi goldberg, im sure people vote on looks as well. ratings system of focked


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> wow, and you still on probation right after the trial. They should at least give you 100 trips since you paid
> 
> not sure if plays that much of a role since its bmore i hear, but im sure in some places folks get low ratings just because of their skin color
> 
> ...


Lol Whoopi sure ugly but most black girls very attractive


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> I'm just the other way around. Although I haven't even come close to 8K rides, I am a "white-american girl" who totes around a culturally diverse population and have noticed my ratings have gone down after completing some rides. Racism goes both ways!


Girl, your ratings are going down cuz you talk on your cell phone while applying lipstick and driving! lol (j/k)

And you're right....racism does go both ways...white boy here!


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

Exclusif said:


> After 8000 trips if her rating still dropped below required then she must be doing something wrong....


may be she did all 8000 trips in one car that showed a lot of wear and tear


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Nemo said:


> may be she did all 8000 trips in one car that showed a lot of wear and tear


Very good point...


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

alln said:


> $55 cost, 2 and half hours lecture about, how to kiss pax ass best way, which I already know, and informations about Uber that its 70 billion dollars company and you have to do, whatever they tell you to do,
> And other thing a note at screen that Uber may not activate account even after the class, if they don't want to,
> 
> So guys please bend over professionally, if you want to stay activated at Uber Plateform


Did everyone at least get a free bottle of Vaseline after the class?


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

alln said:


> Lyft unfortunately has less clientele


Majority of the clientele over here in Phoenix uses Lyft are 20+ year olds. Some of which are notorious for tanking the driver's ratings. I have to be really picky where in town I have to go to for my clientele.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

alln said:


> I doubt racism is cause for deactivatation of 8000 trips girl, she drives in Baltimore, which is prodominantly black neighborhood


My guess is she is/was burned out and probably started to engage in less than desirable habits with the PAX.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Such is life. I've noticed I often get ratings dings from Persians since I look jewish. Ironically, the white trash element in my area tend think i'm A-rab. I'm just a white dude with a beard, ffs.
> 
> It would be nice if we lived in a world where I'm just a human (with a beard).


Well im a brown guy with a muslim name with a beard. Imagine how that worked out for me. It seemed every time there was some mass murder psy op crisis actor isis bs on the news, my ratings took a hit. I just have a skin annoyance to blades man!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

alln said:


> Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than 8000 trips in last 4 years and got deactivated.
> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


Out of curiosity,how much savings had the girl with 8,000 trips amassed ?

This right here people,is the reason WE will never obtain a loan to purchase a car for Uber.

Uber burns up our cars with unsustainable low rates so they can not be replaced.

This total lack of any semblance of security,is the Exact reason working Uber cripples your credit and destroys your future for years to come !

Look at it !

8,000 trips,NO FUTURE !

UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

alln said:


> $55 cost, 2 and half hours lecture about, how to kiss pax ass best way, which I already know, and informations about Uber that its 70 billion dollars company and you have to do, whatever they tell you to do,
> And other thing a note at screen that Uber may not activate account even after the class, if they don't want to,
> 
> So guys please bend over professionally, if you want to stay activated at Uber Plateform


Brain Washing course.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Exclusif said:


> After 8000 trips if her rating still dropped below required then she must be doing something wrong....


Yes.

Obviously.

She is still working Uber after 8,000 trips !

Nuff Said !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> /\^^^^^^^^K-Y. Vaseline, Neosporin or similar is not allowed. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> The class costs fifty-five dollars. You can not buy even fifteen minutes of even a rinky-dink lawyer's time for fifty five dollars.


To make up for the training which Uber should have given you to begin with,but never did !

Uber throws drivers to the wolves !

Then complains when they get bite marks !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Surprised she didn't come in with a gun and start shooting.


Why did I smile at that thought ?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

White women rate black girls way harsher than any other race/gender combo.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

alln said:


> Today i attended activation class and met a girl who had more than 8000 trips in last 4 years and got deactivated.
> Overall message in the class was that, customers are always right and as driver, we should bend over as soon as they order us to do so


That is seriously f*** up. I wonder how long it would be before Uber drivers have absolutely no dignity left, trampered on by anyone who cares to spend a few bucks on a ride...


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

If I ever get deactivated, I'm saying **** it and gonna go try to be a bartender LOL


----------



## Wayne_brain (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm applying for part time work at the local Circle K; need to buy a Kevlar vest. I have a "class" request.


----------



## Davidosb (Sep 12, 2016)

I say screw uber the class is a scam for uber to make more money and their rating methods suck and as you say it's all about the pax uber don't give a damm about you just as long as you bend over far enough u will continue to be driver or they deactivate


----------



## Davidosb (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone know a good lawyer I will #%^##^ if I pay for that class


----------



## Davidosb (Sep 12, 2016)

If. Any help All uber drivers should boycott driving in Norman Oklahoma if they want to continue getting good ratings students don't rate they are stuck up bunch of spoilt brats besides you need a permit to drive in Norman u don't have speed it you can face getting a $700 ticket
Uber does not tell or inform you about this


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

IckyDoody said:


> Such is life. I've noticed I often get ratings dings from Persians since I look jewish. Ironically, the white trash element in my area tend think i'm A-rab. I'm just a white dude with a beard, ffs.
> 
> It would be nice if we lived in a world where I'm just a human (with a beard).


I'm Jewish. I picked up a pair of black women to take them to church this morning. Enroute, they begin discussing credit cards and banks. The one said something about white women dominating the credit card industry. The other responded that the Jews are the root of the financial problems.

The sad part is they never will comprehend how come their account was rated one star today.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IckyDoody said:


> It would be nice if we lived in a world where I'm just a human (with a beard).


Beards are seldom a good choice, though. I'll be glad when the current Paul Bunyan overgrown wilderness beard fad is over.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> I'm Jewish. I picked up a pair of black women to take them to church this morning. Enroute, they begin discussing credit cards and banks. The one said something about white women dominating the credit card industry. The other responded that the Jews are the root of the financial problems.
> 
> The sad part is they never will comprehend how come their account was rated one star today.


A white woman jewish conspiracy !

Thats why 1 star !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Why don't they just rate Uber...

And NOT the drivers...

Who are just trying to make a buck...

Borrowing against their car equity...

Kind of like the housing crisis...

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Why don't they just rate Uber...
> 
> And NOT the drivers...
> 
> ...


The UBER version.


----------

